# I'm gonna get laid tonight wohooo!



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I live in a condo on my own and I'm always befriending those people living next to me so that I may have someone to talk to in case i'm all alone and bored inside my house. She's been a close friend to me ever since I moved in and was really nice. Once in awhile she'd check out on me asking a sample of my cooking coz she already tasted some of my dishes and found them delicious. We get to talk several times and gotten to know each other perfectly. To make the long story short, last night we were watching tv at my place then all of a sudden she looked me in the eyes asking if I like her, I went like why is she asking me this question? I said 'you're a nice girl and you're very pretty' then she kissed me and boy oh boy I smell sex in the air that night! we were kissing heavily for like 5mins then I heard my doorbell rang...







It was my Mom dropping by to discuss about my papers going to the u.s...Just f***** great! Anyway, I whispered to my girl 'I'll just dropby your place tomorrow midnight' and she agreed. Anyway, here is her picture...Just wanna know what you guys think if she's hot or not!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha ur so retarded...the bottom left corner...wut does that say....hmmm bullshit?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o u took it off...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I posted the wrong pic. here it is...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude on the bottom left hand corner was a copy right for 2003 stop bullshitting...u edited the picture...why u frontin man wut u get out of that


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and that picture is to clear and perfect...so obviously its no ordinary photo cuz shes posing for the camera and its proffesionally done...but there was a copyright at the bottom so dont even talk out of your ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and it was the same pic lol


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude on the bottom left hand corner was a copy right for 2003 stop bullshitting...u edited the picture...why u frontin man wut u get out of that


 what do you mean?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wutever...say wut u want ....pretend all u want i dont care...we both kno ur not getting ne


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

sorry this is the pic I posted awhile ago. It was the wrong one. sorry bout that. don't get angry at me dude. I don't wanna start an argument.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite wutever i dont care ...no arguement here...just saying dont front


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> alrite wutever i dont care ...no arguement here...just saying dont front


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So, how much did she cost ya?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> So, how much did she cost ya?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

babnoy said:


> I posted the wrong pic. here it is...


 u got yourself a lil pinay


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> u got yourself a lil pinay


 so you think she's rather small to go to bed with?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

babnoy said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > u got yourself a lil pinay
> ...


 Thats an american way of saying you got a good one


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > BraveHeart007 said:
> ...


 Oh I see! sorry i'm not used to understanding American grammar yet though I get to speak with Americans eveyday







in my job, I'm still learning it slowly. Thanks!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

so how do you know you are going to get laid with her?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

slylie said:


> so how do you know you are going to get laid with her?


 Because he paid the money upfront.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Because he paid the money upfront.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

lets see more pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> lets see more pics


 take it to the chat, need a bouncer


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > lets see more pics
> ...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's so cool you're finally gonna get some...
Are you going to use all the tricks you learned in your *What makes a woman wild in bed * thread?? lol


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

winkyee said:


> It's so cool you're finally gonna get some...
> Are you going to use all the tricks you learned in your *What makes a woman wild in bed * thread?? lol


 nah, suggestions in that thread was absolutely for amateurs







I'd like to do it using my own professional style :nod:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

babnoy said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > It's so cool you're finally gonna get some...
> ...


 That should be the best 8 seconds of her life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy back at it again










I nominate babnoy for member of the year !


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's ok, we're just teasing you,
we all had our first time, it's just your turn.

*edit
Check out the movie" Something about Mary" Pay attn to the going out with loaded gun part...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It's ok, we're just teasing you,
> we all had our first time, it's just your turn










x 10


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dude your hella wrong. You claim the chick in your avatar is your girlfriend, but it seems like your spending time with your next door neighbor way more than her. Thats f0cked


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

booooooo!!!! You told me the same thing that the girl in your avatar is your gf.









Unless I smell ...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dude your hella wrong. You claim the chick in your avatar is your girlfriend, but it seems like your spending time with your next door neighbor way more than her. Thats f0cked


 why? you haven't seen or heard any polygamous activity of a man before?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Dude your hella wrong. You claim the chick in your avatar is your girlfriend, but it seems like your spending time with your next door neighbor way more than her. Thats f0cked
> ...


 I dont know how women are over there, but I hope you dont plan on staying in the US when you get here. Most chicks here do NOT believe in that bullshit.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Come on Karen, you can't take his posts too seriously now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Come on Karen, you can't take his posts too seriously now


 I take it as I see it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the picture he attached originally had a copyright on it or so another member said


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 They will when they've tasted my venom.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 You sound like a pedophile.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

dude ur gaY, do u plan on making these types of threads everytime you think ur going to get lucky or when a girl kissies u? i hope not, if so... use the same thread. and stop posting pics of these chicks that all look alike.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 You sound like a **** with a big mouth for blowing.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> dude ur gaY, do u plan on making these types of threads everytime you think ur going to get lucky or when a girl kissies u? i hope not, if so... use the same thread. and stop posting pics of these chicks that all look alike.


 Nothing is wrong with his pictures. And they do not look all alike.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > dude ur gaY, do u plan on making these types of threads everytime you think ur going to get lucky or when a girl kissies u? i hope not, if so... use the same thread. and stop posting pics of these chicks that all look alike.
> ...


 Maybe «PïRåñMyAsS» is having troubles with his eyesight.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

mybe sapnoy should change his cookie cutters


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 You're....................................gay!


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


You're a **** who desires to make love with me


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

This thread started out in the gutter and has now descended even lower, Thread of the Year, nominee


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey guys why u wasting ur time...when i first saw this thread he had the picture of the girl on the bed and it had a white copyright on the bottom left....then i clicked on it again it wasnt there...later that night he posts it again and the copyright wasnt there which means that he edited thepicture


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ey guys why u wasting ur time...when i first saw this thread he had the picture of the girl on the bed and it had a white copyright on the bottom left....then i clicked on it again it wasnt there...later that night he posts it again and the copyright wasnt there which means that he edited thepicture


 Maybe babnoy posted the wrong picture. Anyway, if it had a copyright, wouldn't everyone know it is fake.

Why is everyone complaining to babnoy about his posts. He just posts pics of Asian chicks. Nothing is wrong with that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Y'all need to quit acting up and just relax and enjoy this thread for what it is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

babnoy when are u sending one of those my way


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dude your hella wrong. You claim the chick in your avatar is your girlfriend, but it seems like your spending time with your next door neighbor way more than her. Thats f0cked


 Dont worry she will probably be getting some from her neighbor too


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Dude your hella wrong. You claim the chick in your avatar is your girlfriend, but it seems like your spending time with your next door neighbor way more than her. Thats f0cked
> ...


 I hope you're her neighbor


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

this is forum suicide for you babnoy


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

since this post is all bullshit...post count 102 for me hahahahhaahhaha


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Kewl 4 you Babnoy. Let me know if she's any good, I still got loads of Airmiles to spend so I might have a go at it as well


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Hoy pare hwag ka maniwala so mga kanchaw nila dito, na ingat lang sila.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Satans said:


> Kewl 4 you Babnoy. Let me know if she's any good, I still got loads of Airmiles to spend so I might have a go at it as well :laugh:


 Why would you want sloppy seconds?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Aug 28 2004, 03:07 PM
> 
> QUOTE (Satans'Fish @ Aug 28 2004, 02:46 PM)
> Kewl 4 you Babnoy. Let me know if she's any good, I still got loads of Airmiles to spend so I might have a go at it as well laughlong.gif
> ...


If the major participants wore a skin diving suit, then it wouldn't be sloppy.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > Kewl 4 you Babnoy. Let me know if she's any good, I still got loads of Airmiles to spend so I might have a go at it as well :laugh:
> ...


 Think of it as "reffered goods"


----------



## Stone1998 (Aug 9, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...










your venom? lol! "snakes" under three inches arent usually feared...and most are harmless...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

so did u hit it or not?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Stone1998 said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 actually, juvenile venomous snakes are more dangerous than full grown adults. something about how they can't fully control their glands and release more venom and strike repeatedly.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

interesting thread here man.....









good luck pare.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > Kewl 4 you Babnoy. Let me know if she's any good, I still got loads of Airmiles to spend so I might have a go at it as well :laugh:
> ...


 Like you're a first timer?









If so, please do not hesitate to pm me







I'd love to spend my Airmiles on you


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Why does K fizzy post 30 times in each subject about the same thing??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Satans said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Satans said:
> ...


 No comment


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> Why does K fizzy post 30 times in each subject about the same thing??


 Becuz the ass is too dumb or too blind (prolly both) to find the EDIT button.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Satans said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 WOW! I've got mail


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Satans said:


> FeedingFrenzy said:
> 
> 
> > Why does K fizzy post 30 times in each subject about the same thing??
> ...


 Lol same thing i was thinkin :laugh: ...o and as for babonoy the guys juss wanted 2 start a topic no harm done whether hes with the girl or not it dun really bother me...so everyone juss lighten up...plus the pics are hot so i dun mind them anyways


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

slylie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Satans said:
> ...


----------

